# what was your first post on this incarnation of the boards?



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

mine- 

grim 'n gritty 
grim 'n gritty can often be found with the inclusion of the things that cause a strong reaction in the real world....roll up that siamese twin fighter/mage with a misplaced eye that drools constantly from his mis-shapened mouth.

also remember that the baddies are probably just as evil in their leisure time as in pursuit of p.c. treasure and hides, is that drunken giant against playing william tell with his igre helpers, no matter how many times he screws it up? 

and remember that all badness doesn't have a goal, when han solo was brought to the prison cell after being tortured on the cloud planet he says, shocked, "they didn't even ask me any questions"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, that was either here in Meta or in Upper_Krusts IH thread, informing people of my problems with this account. (I was using my Ashardalon account)

The first I made with this account must have been something along the line of "Back to my old self again."

Memory is a bit hazy on that, though.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2003)

I expect that mine said something along the lines of "Testing..."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

I really don't know, quess I could search on it.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I expect that mine said something along the lines of "Testing..." *




 actualy- "Test Post 
Testing...one...two...threeeeeeeee...."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

Mine was Good or Bad Poll on the new board look.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 16, 2003)

I really have no clue at all.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 16, 2003)

I remember it as if it were yesterday.   There was a slight breeze from a fan sitting in the corner of the room and the ice was still clinking against the edge of the glass of coke.  I had just placed it down.  I was reading about someone bitching about something, most likely the ranger and then



No, how could I possibly remember?  You goof!!!!!!!!! (I put those in for Russ)


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> No, how could I possibly remember?  You goof! *




 well, the goal was ot get folks to use the little search button i think everyone can use at the bottom of each post thta shows you all the posts a person has made. i figured everyone could go back and look, just for nostalgia (exclamation points brought to a reasonable level for russ  )

 see?----------------------------------\/


----------



## Crothian (Jul 16, 2003)

Mine was something about barely making it to 100 posts and how unlikely it would be for me to supass that......


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 16, 2003)

Hmm, I don't recall if it was this version of the boards I helped testing or it was the one before this.

If it's this one, it prob was someting like "W000t Adminpowers - No'w I'll close a thread while Mark is posting to it ." or was that my second post?

I do remember my first post on the boards that were on installed at december 2000 though.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 17, 2003)

What is your favorite Prestige Class from Masters of the Wild? 

I went for deepwood sniper. I've always liked the idea of a hidden bowman, and would try to be that myself, if I existed in the D&D Fantasy Universe.
__________________
"Success is the ultimate judge of what is right and what is wrong."
--Tobias Boon, Elf Wiz10/Rog7


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

I was tired and drunk. The tread had to do with lettinbg players us templated characters, my post was to basically call Arwink an idiot for supporting such an idea.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 17, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I was tired and drunk. The tread had to do with lettinbg players us templated characters, my post was to basically call Arwink an idiot for supporting such an idea. *




Wow, even drunk and tired your accurate in your responses


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 17, 2003)

The old boards were down, and a thread had been started in meta.  This was my contribution:



> Originally posted by Cheiromancer
> *
> I hope the old boards get re-opened soon. There is a gap in Dr. Midnight's Story Hour that I want to get filled. (The two or three sessions before it starts up on this board; they aren't on his web-page.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 17, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, even drunk and tired your accurate in your responses   *




I guess you could say that, not very cohierant though:


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by arwink 
I play a half-dragon, and while the advantages are great, the drawbacks are many. Template creatures probably aren't worth playing if you intend to multi-class: you end up being way below the power level of other party members. (not that I'm complaining mind you, I still love the character, he's just never going to be a powerhouse).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sir Osis sips from flagon, "not poisoned my lord" 
"but, anyway, as we were discussing I would say a Half-dragon is a most fearsome beast. And would be very disrupting to the people livin' around it. In fact the thought of encountering one makes me want to vomit and wet myself."
"what with their fearsome breath weapon, incredible strength and fortitude, I say many a knight of the realm would fear them as well."


----------



## haiiro (Jul 17, 2003)

"What is the Scarred Lands DM screen like?"

More or less, at least. My second was a thank you to those who responded to that one.

I remember this mainly because those were my only two posts between January and December.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 17, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> well, the goal was ot get folks to use the little search button i think everyone can use at the bottom of each post thta shows you all the posts a person has made. i figured everyone could go back and look, just for nostalgia (exclamation points brought to a reasonable level for russ  )
> 
> see?----------------------------------\/ *




Na -- the search feature is a function only available to those with Community Supporter accounts.  So unless someone has a really good memory (or joined only recently or has friends in high places) chances are you won't see anyone with "Member" descriptor informing you of their first post.  

Or maybe this was just your passive agreesive way to leave out the non-elitists? 

(Note: this is in NO WAY a complaint that I / Members can not search.  I completely understand and agree with that policy.  I am just responding to alsih20's post  )


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 17, 2003)

The thread was on opinions of what made a good adventure.



> I think Rel nailed it, except that he didn't include the Pile of Dead Bad Guys (TM). That's the quality that should push Deep Horizon up over the other Adventure Path series for my group. When one of the players asks why they're going through all of this one of the other players answers instead of me.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 17, 2003)

The little trek through memory lane to get the first post was nice.  It reminded me of my days as the Prophet of Earthdawn--the best game I'll never play again.   --and of the wars that rage over people's inability to spell "color" correctly.


----------



## arwink (Jul 17, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Sir Osis sips from flagon, "not poisoned my lord"
> "but, anyway, as we were discussing I would say a Half-dragon is a most fearsome beast. And would be very disrupting to the people livin' around it. In fact the thought of encountering one makes me want to vomit and wet myself."
> "what with their fearsome breath weapon, incredible strength and fortitude, I say many a knight of the realm would fear them as well." *




Hmmm.  Now that was a blast from the past.  I haven't had a chance to play that character for many a moon 

The ECL on templated creatures is still enough to make them suck though, unless you plan on playing a fighter 

I have no real memory of my first post here, and no search function to check with.  I'm almost curious, given the rather hesitant approach I had to posting when I first showed up.

Edit:  My first post was in response to a "favorite PrC" thread.


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I expect that mine said something along the lines of "Testing..." *




Mine was similar...


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 17, 2003)

It's a secret between me, Morrus and Piratecat.


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 17, 2003)

> *Rav's first post*:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Agamon
> 
> ...




My second one is a boring one about the then new avatar feature.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine was a question in the Ask Gary Gygax Thread... I had an account for a while, but rarely used it. That thread got me posting more.


----------



## Terraism (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine was in the "who had to change their name" thread.



> Still me - I like my name!
> I'm still doing just fine... no-one needs my name, no one wants my name... it's MINE! And it's nice and kinda short too - it all works well...  Now, just to see about a new sig and an avatar thingy...





[Edit] And, just because it amuses me, I'd like to point out that for the first three weeks I was in the top ten posters!


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 19, 2003)

If I hadn't changed my name from Rav to Ravellion I wouldn't have been able to search for it. (4 characters minimum)

Rav


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 19, 2003)

Mine was my story hour (Adventures of Olgar Shiverstone), which is probably buried under 50 pages of story hour threads by now.

I was "Shylock" a couple of server moves back, but I can't remember many posts from back then (other than playing in one of Tsunami's PbP games).


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 19, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *If I hadn't changed my name from Rav to Ravellion I wouldn't have been able to search for it. (4 characters minimum)
> 
> Rav *




You can use the "search" button at the bottom of your (or anyone's) post to find a listing of all posts made by you (or whoever).  

Note: This is not the main search feature that's at the top of the page.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 19, 2003)

Kids and gaming 

A subject which I also posted on earlier today.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jul 19, 2003)

WOW I found mine
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2406#post2406

My first post was on a TROLL thread, oh the shame.


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 19, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can use the "search" button at the bottom of your (or anyone's) post to find a listing of all posts made by you (or whoever).
> 
> Note: This is not the main search feature that's at the top of the page. *



Doh! Oh well, doesn't matter. I was in the top 10 posters list in the beginning as well. I had soe thing like 40 posts per day for a few days running.

Rav


----------

